# Need some entertainment ideas - thinking of hiring a gag "stripper"



## Handust (Sep 17, 2010)

I forgot to add that this party is, for us anyway, huge. We are inviting about 160+ people and we are anticipating a pretty good turnout from that, based on early responses and how it was last year. I think I can safely count on over 100 people, and probably a lot more. For that reason, any entertainment has to be pretty eye-catching and over the top or it will be missed with that many people milling about. That's why I'm so lost -- what will wow over 100 people?

And of course, that's why my brain went to STRIPPER! LOL


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

I would LOVE to go to a party that had a stripper! I think that's a great idea and perfect for your theme.

You could also consider hiring a fortune teller, not as flashy, but people tend to really have fun with those at parties.


----------



## Handust (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you, HauntedSparks! I was beginning to get a little nervous that maybe the whole stripper idea was a bit overboard. 

I have thought about the fortune teller as well. One of my friends (who will be there) reads palms and really gets into it. I think there are other things she does, too, like tarot cards or something. I'll have to ask her about it, thanks!


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

Not really Halloween related, but my mother hired a gag stripper for my father's 40th birthday years ago, mainly for the sensitive eyes of children (I was 10 at the time) but still pretty funny. It was a woman in a gorilla suit who stripteased and ended up with tassels on the nipples and a little thong bikini over the gorilla suit. Only knew it was a woman when she started talking. And for my cousin's 30th, we had a belly dancer who ended up teaching us ladies and some of the guys how to do it. That was a hoot too. Not sure where one would find people who do these kinds of things, but it is a fun idea. I say go for it!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

We're having a fortune teller - but that only really entertains a few people at a time, one having their palm/tarot read and a few to watch. We had one at a big charity event we did and the line was a mile long all night though, so they're popular. 

In a previous year we had a shot luge from an ice carver, that went over well. With a large group, you could also consider a "flare" bartender who spins bottles and sets stuff on fire.

I've never seen a gag stripper, so I can't weigh in there  Kudos for the outrageousness though - and for Katy Perry, I strongly suggest her cupcake outfit


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

What about just a performer in general - fire eating, sword throwing etc? 

A great resource is to go to the Kijiji page in your area and see what party services are offered - you could find something really unique and support a local biz too!


----------

